# Coqueiros na Madeira



## belem (18 Jan 2009 às 19:42)

Como sei que há aqui alguns aficionados de plantas exóticas, vou deixar aqui umas fotos de coqueiros ( a maior parte ainda são jovens) na Madeira:


http://img114.imageshack.us/img114/1707/cccc034gr4.jpg


http://img165.imageshack.us/img165/862/cccc038gy2.jpg


----------



## stormy (19 Jan 2009 às 10:43)

bons exemplares esses    o meu lá na lagoa morreu mas tenho outro para plantar pó ano


----------



## belem (20 Jan 2009 às 18:58)

stormy disse:


> bons exemplares esses    o meu lá na lagoa morreu mas tenho outro para plantar pó ano



Pois, coqueiros jovens e sensíveis, nessa região não me soam a sucesso...
Tens que os proteger nas primeiras fases...
E mesmo como adulto, é uma questão de sorte, tendo em conta o clima dessa região.
Eu creio que há também coqueiros nos Açores, mas não tenho a certeza...
Se assim for serão os coqueiros a crescerem mais longe do Equador.


----------



## stormy (21 Jan 2009 às 12:07)

belem disse:


> Pois, coqueiros jovens e sensíveis, nessa região não me soam a sucesso...
> Tens que os proteger nas primeiras fases...
> E mesmo como adulto, é uma questão de sorte, tendo em conta o clima dessa região.
> Eu creio que há também coqueiros nos Açores, mas não tenho a certeza...
> Se assim for serão os coqueiros a crescerem mais longe do Equador.



mas a lagoa tem um clima muito bom tao bom ou melhor que o de lis.... lá do-se bem imensas especies tropiais como a mangao coqueiro tem as folhas mais velhas ainda em razoavel estado mas a mais nova , no centro, morreu por isso só o dou por totalmente morto se nao rebentar na primavera....


----------



## belem (22 Jan 2009 às 20:29)

stormy disse:


> mas a lagoa tem um clima muito bom tao bom ou melhor que o de lis.... lá do-se bem imensas especies tropiais como a mangao coqueiro tem as folhas mais velhas ainda em razoavel estado mas a mais nova , no centro, morreu por isso só o dou por totalmente morto se nao rebentar na primavera....



A manga não têm as mesmas exigências que o coqueiro.
Ficaria contente se o teu coqueiro germinasse, mas parece-me que tem mais factores contra que a favor.
Boa sorte.


----------



## stormy (23 Jan 2009 às 10:21)

o meu coqueiro está em casa e só o vou plantar dentro de um ou dois anos
tambem tenho em casa um castanospermum australis uma manguifera indica  duas litchi cinesis uma anona , uma goiabeira e um abacateiro todos obtidos por semente( exepto o castanospermum) e que tenciono plantar no terreno do meu tio em brescos a 1km para SSE da lagoa de sto andre.


----------



## belem (23 Jan 2009 às 19:28)

stormy disse:


> o meu coqueiro está em casa e só o vou plantar dentro de um ou dois anos
> tambem tenho em casa um castanospermum australis uma manguifera indica  duas litchi cinesis uma anona , uma goiabeira e um abacateiro todos obtidos por semente( exepto o castanospermum) e que tenciono plantar no terreno do meu tio em brescos a 1km para SSE da lagoa de sto andre.



Pois, pelo menos algumas dessas irão vingar, quase certamente...
Basta colocá-las em locais virados a sul, com um solo permeável, rico em matéria orgânica, bem irrigado nos períodos quentes e terás uma surpresa.
Estou a pensar em abrir um tópico com fotos de plantas tropicais cultivadas ao ar livre em Portugal.


----------



## stormy (24 Jan 2009 às 16:40)

belem disse:


> Pois, pelo menos algumas dessas irão vingar, quase certamente...
> Basta colocá-las em locais virados a sul, com um solo permeável, rico em matéria orgânica, bem irrigado nos períodos quentes e terás uma surpresa.
> Estou a pensar em abrir um tópico com fotos de plantas tropicais cultivadas ao ar livre em Portugal.


----------



## fitologo (4 Fev 2013 às 20:24)

belem disse:


> Pois, pelo menos algumas dessas irão vingar, quase certamente...
> Basta colocá-las em locais virados a sul, com um solo permeável, rico em matéria orgânica, bem irrigado nos períodos quentes e terás uma surpresa.
> Estou a pensar em abrir um tópico com fotos de plantas tropicais cultivadas ao ar livre em Portugal.



Como entusiasta, paisagista, estudioso, amante, horticultor, investigador, jardineiro, apaixonado e louco por plantas tropicais e subtropicais acho a ideia muito interessante. Eu mesmo faço investigação e estudos sobre a introdução de espécies exóticas (que significa não autóctones do nosso país) com origem em climas subtropicais e tropicais em todo o território continental português. Daí que tenha muito interesse em saber e partilhar conhecimento sobre este tema com todos aqueles que, em Portugal, se aventuram como eu neste universo. Tenho as minhas conclusões e estudos publicados em dois blogues 
http://plantasexoticascultivadasemportugal.blogspot.pt/
http://atlasdeexoticascultivadasemportugal.blogspot.pt/
onde todos poderão aprender e até complementar os comentários ou conclusões. Porém seria muito interessante, por outro lado, dar continuidade neste fórum à ideia de um tópico sobre plantas tropicais.

Sobre a questão do _Cocos nucifera_ ou coqueiro, é absolutamente impossível cultivá-lo no exterior permanentemente uma vez que esta espécie não tolera dias consecutivos sem que haja uma grande amplitude térmica e esta situação jamais se verifica nos lugares mais amenos do sul de Portugal. Mesmo na ilha da Madeira, apenas sobrevive bem junto ao mar onde a temperatura diurna se eleva consideravelmente. Outro exemplo encontramos na cidade de Porto Alegre, no estado do Rio Grande do Sul, no Brasil. Aqui existem raros exemplares de _Cocos nucifera_ sendo que nesta cidade as temperaturas poderão descer vertiginosamente até aos 0ºc durante 2 a 3 dias seguidos mas rapidamente a temperatura sobe até aos 27ºc na semana seguinte. Este facto salvaguarda esta espécie muitíssimo delicada e inexistente no continente europeu. 
O clima mais ameno de toda a Europa durante o Inverno, onde se podem admirar com surpresa espécies tropicais extraordinárias não é, ainda assim, suficientemente quente para que o coqueiro tolere aquelas condições ecológicas e sobreviva. Refiro-me à designada Costa Tropical, uma região que se estende ao longo do Mediterrâneo, na região de Granada. Inclui Almuñécar, Motril e estende-se até Torremolinos e Málaga.
Portanto, quem tiver um coqueiro e intentar platá-lo no exterior em qualquer zona de Portugal continental,vai perdê-lo.


----------



## stormy (4 Fev 2013 às 20:32)

Eina...ao fim de 4 anos o tópico ressucitou...

Na Lagoa de Santo André as plantas que tinha ou morreram ou dei a um amigo de familia que tem uma quinta.

Nessa quinta estão plantadas Lichieiras, Limeiras, Abacateiros, Goiabeiras, Mangueiras, Bananeiras e cana de açucar e dá-se tudo lindamente...é espectacular


----------



## fitologo (4 Fev 2013 às 22:10)

stormy disse:


> Nessa quinta estão plantadas Lichieiras, Limeiras, Abacateiros, Goiabeiras, Mangueiras, Bananeiras e cana de açucar e dá-se tudo lindamente...é espectacular



Olá Stormy. Todas essas plantas são relativamente fáceis de cultivar ao longo da costa portuguesa entre Cascais até ao Algarve. De facto, são bastante comuns em todo o sul de Espanha. No sul de França existem mangueiras cultivadas, na Sicília e Rodes, na Grécia, também são comuns todas essas espécies que referiste. Surpresa é encontrar pés de _Averrhoa carambola_, cujo fruto, a carambola ou 'starfruit' (em inglês) é bastante original. Porém confirma-se alguma tolerância ao frio da costa sul portuguesa. Só não é mais cultivado por ser raro encontrar-se disponível no mercado. Fotografei um pé cultivado na Mouraria, em Lisboa que frutificou. Memorável e insólito.


----------



## belem (6 Fev 2013 às 15:25)

Na P. Ibérica, só conheço coqueiros na Madeira e nas Canárias.
Ouvi falar sobre um caso nos Açores, mas foi só isso e falta confirmar.

Parece-me que são os melhore sítios para crescerem (na Ibéria, claro).


----------



## MSantos (6 Fev 2013 às 15:53)

belem disse:


> Na P. Ibérica, só conheço coqueiros na Madeira e nas Canárias.
> Ouvi falar sobre um caso nos Açores, mas foi só isso e falta confirmar.
> 
> Parece-me que são os melhore sítios para crescerem (na Ibéria, claro).



Caro *Belem* a Madeira e as Canárias não ficam na P. Ibérica, ficam bem a Sul desta em pleno Atlântico. E mais, só fazem parte da Europa políticamente porque geograficamente são arquipelagos mais africanos que Europeus. 

Mas respondendo ao tópico, no Algarve os coqueiros não se conseguem adaptar?


----------



## belem (6 Fev 2013 às 17:49)

MSantos disse:


> Caro *Belem* a Madeira e as Canárias não ficam na P. Ibérica, ficam bem a Sul desta em pleno Atlântico. E mais, só fazem parte da Europa políticamente porque geograficamente são arquipelagos mais africanos que Europeus.
> 
> Mas respondendo ao tópico, no Algarve os coqueiros não se conseguem adaptar?



Vou então fazer a emenda: Em Portugal e Espanha.


----------



## Agreste (6 Fev 2013 às 18:07)

Será muito difícil... não sei se alguém nas ilhas barreira plantou um coqueiro mas geada também deve andar por lá nos dias mais frios. Por falar em coqueiros, sei que existe uma ilha muito famosa no pacífico cujo único ponto de referência são exactamente 21 coqueiros. É a única sombra da ilha.


----------

